# Vascular



## deferg408 (Feb 28, 2008)

Am I reading the code description correctly, that all of the things listed (including Doppler ultrasound studies, blood pressure measurements, transcutaneous oxygen tension measurements or plethysmography) must be done in order to bill 93922?

Our doc is wondering if there is something they can bill for the trans. pulse ox, they say it takes an addt'l time, but to me it looks like it's included...??

Thanks


----------

